# Could this be a miscarriage :-(



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I had my et on 16th may and OTD on 28th may and got a faint bfp. Blood test on the 2nd confirmed pregnancy Hcg 160, blood test 48hours later Hcg 295 disappointed to not have doubled but could be worse... I guess

Sorry about to go into tmi, since having utrogeston I do get abit of white discharge from the tabs, but a few hours ago it had a pinky tinge to it. Then I used an applicator for my next dose of utrogeston and it did have pinky residue on it. I have not bled at all up to now, so now I'm starting to panic this could be the beginning of a mc.

I am generally bloated and uncomfortable from all the meds so I feel like I can't tell if I'm cramping or not, but maybe if I was cramping I would know?!. Any advice or thoughts would be much appreciated. Hubby is at work and I'm driving myself mad at home alone.

Thank you xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi argy-bargy 

I would not start worrying about a miscarriage with only a pink tinge

If you have any pain or red/brown loss then get yourself seen. 

Otherwise please try and relax. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you Kaz

The Pinkish tinge didn't turn into bleeding  thanks goodness but I still have low rising hcg levels which is causing a lot of worry. 160 to 295 48 hours later and four days later has only reached 790. According to the calculator on this site I'm 5 wks and 5 days. 

I'm planning to call my clinic tomorrow but I'm not due for a scan for another week. Worrying times xx


----------

